# Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt



## sascha (3 November 2006)

*Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Vor der 10. Großen Strafkammer des Osnabrücker Landgerichts geht der bislang größte deutsche Prozess um Betrug mit Dialern in die letzte Runde. Nach 18 Verhandlungstagen könnte am kommenden Mittwoch möglicherweise ein Urteil gegen die beiden Angeklagten fallen. Die beiden Männer sollen mit automatisch einwählenden 0190-Dialern Internetnutzer in ganz Deutschland um rund zwölf Millionen Euro betrogen haben. Zwei weitere Täter waren bereits zu Beginn des Prozesses verurteilt worden.

Die beiden Angeklagten Edward B. und Jörg H. hatten nach Ansicht der Staatsanwaltschaft einen großen Anteil daran, dass Namen wie „Central 24“ und „Liquid Inc.“ zum Synonym für Dialer-Betrug in Deutschland wurden. Zig-tausende Internetnutzer erhielten in den Jahren 2002 und 2003 Telefonrechnungen mit Gebühren für 0190-Verbindungen, die sie nie bewusst angewählt hatten. Dahinter steckten damals Dialer mit Namen wie „Teen XXX“ und „Qdial11“, die sich beim Besuch entsprechend präparierter Internetseiten automatisch auf dem Computer installierten, über teure 0190 Nummern einwählten – und anschließend selbstständig vom PC löschten. Ihre Spuren verwischten die Täter, indem sie ein Geflecht aus echten und Briefkasten-Firmen, darunter eben „Liquid Inc.“ und „Central 24“, in mehreren Ländern wie Lettland, die USA und die Seychellen aufbauten. Auch ihre Beute, den Ermittlungen zufolge rund zwölf Millionen Euro, verschoben die Täter offensichtlich über ein internationales Netz von Konten. Bis heute konnte so nur ein Bruchteil der – von der Telekom bei den Opfern eingetriebenen – Gelder sichergestellt werden.

Bewährung für zwei der Angeklagten

Zwei der zunächst vier Beschuldigten hatten zum Prozessauftakt umfangreiche Geständnisse abgelegt und erhielten dafür relativ milde Strafen von 22 und 18 Monaten Freiheitsstrafe auf Bewährung. Ihre beiden Mitangeklagten gaben im Laufe des Prozesses zwar auch Erklärungen ab, allerdings waren diese von echten Schuldeingeständnissen weit entfernt. So vergingen bislang 17 Verhandlungstage mit Anhörungen von Sachverständigen und Zeugen, aber auch mit neuen Beweisanträgen sowohl seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft als auch der Verteidigung. Gestritten wurde zum Beispiel über die Frage, ob die betroffenen Internetnutzer auf die Kosten für die Dialer-Einwahlen hingewiesen wurden oder nicht. Auch über die tatsächliche Höhe der Beute sind sich Anklage und Verteidigung nicht einig. Die Beschuldigten betonten bereits zum Prozessauftakt, dass der von der Staatsanwaltschaft berechnete Schaden mit zwölf Millionen viel zu hoch angesetzt sei, da hier auch legal verdiente Gelder einbezogen worden seien.

Auf eine Urteilsabsprache, also einen so genannten Deal, konnten sich die Prozessbeteiligten bislang nicht verständigen. So wird die Anklage kommende Woche aller Voraussicht nach Freiheitsstrafen für die beiden Angeklagten fordern, die Verteidigung wird dem wohl widersprechen. Der Vorsitzende der 10. Großen Strafkammer, Dieter Temming, könnte danach sein Urteil sprechen. Möglich sei aber auch, dass die Kammer erst an einem weiteren Prozesstag ihre Entscheidung verkündet, so ein Gerichtssprecher auf Anfrage von Dialerschutz.de.

Von der Schadenssumme her ist das Osnabrücker Verfahren das Größte, das es jemals in Deutschland wegen Dialer-Betrugs gab. Im Dezember 2005 waren in Hamburg zwei Männer wegen Betrugs mit Dialern zu Freiheitsstrafen auf Bewährung und 2,1 Millionen Euro Geldbußen verurteilt worden. Die beiden Beschuldigten hatten eingeräumt, in den Jahren 2003 und 2004 Werbebanner im Internet derart präpariert zu haben, dass sich Internetsurfer beim Klick darauf Dialer einfingen. Über Rückverfolgung gelangten die Täter an die Adressen der Surfer und schickten ihnen anschließend im Namen der Firma „Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme“ Rechnungen für angeblich abgeschlossene Erotik-Abonnements ins Haus. Der angerichtete Schaden belief sich knapp 3,2 Millionen Euro. Es war das erste Mal überhaupt, dass Täter vor einem Gericht die Existenz von vollautomatischen Dialern bestätigten. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=400


----------



## Captain Picard (3 November 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



sascha schrieb:


> Bis heute konnte so nur ein Bruchteil der – von der Telekom bei den Opfern eingetriebenen – Gelder sichergestellt werden.
> 
> http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=400


Fällt das nicht ggf.  unter Geldwäsche?


----------



## sascha (3 November 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Frag doch mal die StA Osnabrück


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 November 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Wenn der Prozess vorbei ist, werden noch einige Fragen kommen...


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Fortsetzung:



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Staatsanwalt will bis zu sechs Jahre Haft im Dialer-Prozess
> *
> Im Prozess um Millionenbetrug mit sogenannten Internet-Autodialern hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Osnabrück für den Hauptangeklagten sechs Jahre Haft gefordert. Ein weiterer Angeklagter soll viereinhalb Jahre ins Gefängnis, forderte Staatsanwalt Jürgen Lewandrowski am Donnerstag. Von dem Urteil müsse das Signal ausgehen, dass sich Internet-Kriminalität nicht lohne, sagte er



 mehr: Die Meldung bei Heise


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

noch eine interessante Aussage:


> Als jedoch im Sommer 2002 der Markt zusammengebrochen sei, hätten
> die Angeklagten mehr und mehr auf illegale Programme gesetzt. Die Dialer seien
> so gestaltet gewesen, dass nicht nur die Benutzer nichts merken konnten,
> sondern auch so, dass ihre Spuren auf den befallenen Rechnern automatisch
> verwischt wurden


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=35149
Bis zum 17.Juni  2005,  ab dem  weder illegal noch halblegal noch 
Methoden der Täuschung mehr zulässig sind, wurden doch immer wieder von der 
Dialerszene dieselben Sprüche über das ultimative Zahlungsmittel Dialer 
abgelassen.
Mit rapide zunehmenden Anteil von DSL-Anschlüsse wäre den Dialern ohnehin  
  der Markt weggebrochen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 November 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

[sarkasmus][ironie]


> Von dem Urteil müsse das Signal ausgehen, dass sich Internet-Kriminalität nicht lohne, sagte er.


Das ist ein sinnvolles und berechtigtes Argument des Oberstaatsanwalts und man kann sich nur wünschen, dass die Richter dem folgen und nicht etwa argumentieren, dass ja ein generalpräventives Urteil schon durch das Hamburger HAS-Urteil existiert, wo just vor einem Jahr ebenfalls Autodialer Thema waren und wo der Hamburger StA meinte 





> „Die Wirkung dieses Urteils auf andere Betrüger wird verheerend sein“


 (was ja durchaus nicht ganz unumstritten war...)
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=311

Was haben diese armen Jungs nur getan, dass sie in Osnabrück verhandelt werden mussten und nicht in Hamburg behandelt werden durften, wie die anderen?[/sarkasmus][/ironie]
Egal, wie es letztlich ausgeht, erkennt man die Intention des OstA - und wenn ihm die Richter nicht folgen, kann er ja auch nichts machen.


----------



## Der Jurist (17 November 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ....
> Mit rapide zunehmenden Anteil von DSL-Anschlüsse wäre den Dialern ohnehin der Markt weggebrochen.


Einspruch: Wenn eine Fax-Karte eingebaut ist, funktioniert der Dialer weiterhin, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten kann. :wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Einspruch: Wenn eine Fax-Karte eingebaut ist, funktioniert der Dialer
> weiterhin, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung berichten kann.


Hab ich nie bestritten, dass es noch Hintereingänge gab/gibt. Trotzdem bricht der Markt dafür weg, 
weil Fax bei Neueinsteigern so gut wie unbekannt ist. Als privates Kommunikationsmittel 
 stirbt es de facto aus.

Die Hersteller und Anbieter haben aber schon von sich aus die Konsequenzen gezogen und 
zumindest  die früher unangenehm  in Erscheinung getretenen, de facto abgeschaltet.
Berichte über ungewollte/illegale Dialereinwahl gibt es so gut wie keine mehr 
(ab und zu mal Auslands/Satellitendialer)

Es gibt übrigens einen großen gemeinsamen Nenner zwischen den Dialern bis zum 17.6.2005 und den Abo/Einmalabzockerseiten heute:
Die möglichst perfekte Verschleierung, dass es sich um Kosten handelt und  nicht um Gratisgeschenke


----------



## Telekomunikacja (17 November 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



sascha schrieb:


> Frag doch mal die StA Osnabrück


... oder auch den GStA Brandenburg. :scherzkeks:


----------



## dvill (17 November 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Zu:


> Als jedoch im Sommer 2002 der Markt zusammengebrochen sei, hätten
> die Angeklagten mehr und mehr auf illegale Programme gesetzt.


Das kann schon zutreffen. Jedenfalls äußern sich Fachleute in ähnlicher Form.

Im öffentlichen Bewusstsein waren Dialerfallen zu der Zeit noch nicht angekommen. Internetneulinge waren arglos genug, dass sie richtig abkassiert werden konnten. Wer sich einen Dialer gefangen hatte, merkte es oft spät und hatte keine Hilfen durch Schutzprogramme usw.. Behörden kannten Dialer praktisch nicht. Telefonrechnungen wurden schamvoll stillschweigend bezahlt.

Wer zu der Zeit Dialer aufstellte, machte offensichtlich die besten Profite.

Ab 2002 gab es Aufklärung durch Foren und das Fernsehen, Verbraucher wurde aufmüpfig und verweigerten die Zahlung. Die vom Geruch des Geldes angelockten Dialeraufsteller-Mitläufer und -Nachahmer stellten Dialer gezielt für Kinder und Jugendliche auf und brachten viel Unruhe in die Geschäfte.

Kinder und Jugendliche sind sicher noch um viel Geld gebracht worden, aber die stillen und in der Öffentlichkeit weniger bemerkten Goldrauschzeitem bis 2002 können schon die fettesten gewesen sein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Verteidiger fordert Freispruch!
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82140


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Verteidiger fordert Freispruch!
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82140


Verteidiger pflegen fast immer auf Freispruch zu plädieren. Was ist daran so 
ungewöhnlich? Richter fällen das Urteil.


----------



## Nichtversteher (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Sich 18 Verhandlungstage lang genervt zeigen von Beweisanträgen der Staatsanwaltschaft, die seien überflüssig, weil, der Mandant hätte ja ein Geständnis abgelegt, und dann Freispruch fordern?

Nicht eine einzige tatsächlich erfolgte Autodialer-Einwahl festgestellt, 
bei der ein Kostenhinweis in der Nähe war? 

Die beiden anderen schon vor Verhandlungsbeginn geständigen Mittäter sind wegen banden- und gewerbsmäßigen Computerbetruges verurteilt und haben finanziell geblutet, und der Haupttäter verweigert die Antwort auf Fragen des Staatsanwalts sogar in der Verhandlung, kein Wort darüber, wo die noch nach Verhaftung verschobenen Millionen geblieben sind?

Der Anwalt hat anscheinend seine Manuskripte verwechselt.


----------



## Nichtversteher (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Ein'n noch, Heise schrieb:
_Vielen der angeblichen Opfer sei bewusst gewesen, dass der Aufruf von Sex- und Erotikseiten im Internet Geld gekostet habe._

Wie bitte???

Wer Sex- und Erotikseiten im Internet aufruft, darf betrogen werden? Autodialer nicht verwerflich? Seltsames Rechtsverständnis eines Organs der Rechtspflege. 


Heise schrieb: 
_Es sei der Anklagebehörde nicht gelungen, von den angeblich 160.000 Geschädigten auch nur einen einzigen im Gerichtssaal zu einer Aussage zu bringen._

Das wäre ja wohl Sache des Gerichts gewesen. 

Aber vielleicht war das praktizierter Opferschutz? Man stelle sich die hämischen Fragen der Verteidiger vor: "Auf welchen Schweineseiten haben Sie sich denn rumgetrieben?" und "Sind Sie sicher, dass neben den vielen vielen netten Bildchen kein Kostenhinweis war? Wo waren Sie denn mit Ihren Augen?"

Ich hätte da nicht Zeuge sein wollen.


----------



## jupp11 (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Nichtversteher schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht war das praktizierter Opferschutz?.


Täterschutz vor Opferschutz ist grauer Prozessalltag. Man braucht  sich dazu nur 
Vergewaltigungsprozesse  anzusehen


----------



## A John (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



			
				Nichtversteher schrieb:
			
		

> Autodialer nicht verwerflich? Seltsames Rechtsverständnis eines Organs der Rechtspflege.


Was glaubst Du, wie viele Richter es noch immer gibt, die "Autodialer" für Gebrauchtwagenhändler halten?  :wall:
Die haben nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung, von was da die Rede ist und wenn denen ein gerissener Anwalt im Brustton der Überzeugung eine Story vom kranken Huhn erzählt, hat er gute Chancen, damit durchzukommen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



> Hoffentlich kommt bei der ganzen Sache auch mal "vermutlich" was raus, oder gibts wieder Anwälte, die "vermutlich" wieder alles dransetzen werden, um aus den "vermutlich" Schuldigen "vermutlich" Unschuldige zu machen.


sic!


Captain Picard schrieb:


> Verteidiger pflegen fast immer auf Freispruch zu plädieren. Was ist daran so  ungewöhnlich? Richter fällen das Urteil.


Der "Nichtversteher" (warum denke ich nur, ihn zu kennen?) hat einige Dinge aufgeführt. Man könnte sich über manche Dinge wundern...


> Der Staatsanwaltschaft sei weder der Nachweis des Betrugs noch des Computerbetrugs gelungen, sagte der Düsseldorfer Rechtsanwalt F*D*.


 Häh? Also ich dachte, das wäre längst klar (bzw. eingestanden), dass es Selbstwähler gab. Und was soll das sein, wenn nicht Betrug? 


> Bislang hätten sich bei den Ermittlern nur rund 300 Menschen gemeldet, die einen Schaden von etwa 50.000 Euro geltend gemacht hätten. Die Staatsanwaltschaft geht von 160.000 mutmaßlichen Betrugsopfern aus.


Es wird ja wohl Statistiken dazu geben (Anwahlen der Nummern), immerhin gab es doch zeitnah (2003) Hausdurchsuchungen in M.busch und in H.heim, oder? Die StA hat sich die Zahl 160000 sicher nicht per Glaskugelbefragung besorgt. Dass sich nur 300 gemeldet haben, ist bedauerlich, aber ich möchte mal daran erinnern, dass die Fälle 2002/2003 waren. Wer damals gegen die Rechnung protestiert hat und argumentierte "hat sich von selbst eingewählt", der hatte wenig Chancen. Dazu kam die Drohkulisse die _gewisse _Anwälte eines _gewissen_ Telkos aufgebaut haben. Wenn einer zur Polizei gegangen ist, kann man sich gut vorstellen, was dem gesagt wurde. Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, dass er doch bitte seinen Rechner für den Gutachter zur Verfügung stellen soll.

Ausserdem könnte es ja sein, dass Betroffene sich erfolgreich zur Wehr gesetzt haben (keine Ahnung) - jedenfalls werden die kaum Strafanzeige stellen (zumal das ohne entsprechende Datensicherung eh nichts bringen würde, ausser dass von den wohl 160000 Betroffenen ein paar mehr aktenkundig wären)

Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein Dialeropfer von 2002 im Jahre 2005 den Aufruf der StA überhaupt zur Kennntis nimmt und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Dialeropfer, welches den Aufruf liest, weiß, dass "sein" Dialerfall gemeint ist? (wie vielen Dialeropfern war damals die komplette Nummer bekannt, die angewählt worden ist?)
Und dann zuletzt: Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass von den paar Hanseln, die noch übrig bleiben, noch einer seinen Rechner von 2002 in einem Zustand hat, dass man IRGENDWAS damit anfangen kann?
Der Versuch der Verteidigung, hier die einfach und logisch zu erklärende geringe Anzahl der Opfer als Argument herzunehmen, dass die Annahmen über die Opferzahl und die Schadenssumme nicht stimmen, wird hoffentlich vom Richter entsprechend eingeordnet. Woher kamen denn dann die Gelder, die im Baltikum versickert sind? (Ok, gerichtsfest ist das natürlich nicht). Und: wenn es in den Statistiken die Summe X an Einnahmen gibt und es gibt den Autodialer, der die Nummer wählt, dann müssten die doch erklären, wie sie _legal _auf diese Einnahmen gekommen sein wollen [um eben darzulegen, dass es die hohe Opferanzahl/Schadenssumme nicht gab - dass man den logischen Schluss: "Nummer XY, Autodialer wählt XY, ergo: alle Einnahmen für XY sind illegal" vor Gericht nicht verwenden kann, weil da nicht Logik zum Einsatz kommt, sondern so eine seltsame Argumentationsweise, die man "Juristerei" nennt, das hab sogar ich inzwischen zähneknirschend akzeptiert].
Na, jedenfalls ist das ein schwaches Argument, um damit die Unschuld zu beweisen (wenn auch womöglich ein entscheidendes, um einen Freispruch zu erreichen, mangels Beweisen - nicht unbedingt mangels Schuld)



> So gehe die Anklage davon aus, dass sämtliche Dialer illegal waren, obwohl längst nicht alle sicher gestellten Festplatten überprüft worden seien.


 Na klar! Und weil die Liquids so legale Geschäfte gemacht haben, haben sie sich hinter einem Briefkasten in Florida versteckt und die Verträge mit den Nummernanbietern (Worldlines) hat der Herr M*M* unterschrieben. Alles klar. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=31453#post31453 ff


> _1. Wer war der Betreiber der Rufnummern im Zeitraum März bis April 2003.
> Bitte teilen Sie den Namen und eine ladungsfähige Anschrift mit._
> Antwort:
> 0190-893384 und 0190-899867
> ...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=15936#post15936
(exemplarisch)

Allein die Meldungen hier reichen dem geübten Auge (also denen, die sich klar machen, wie wenige Beschwerden hier landen) durchaus aus, um zu erkennen, dass 300 Betroffene wirklich nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sind. Ich wette, dass nicht mal jeder Zwanzigste Betroffene, der hier im Forum gepostet hat, bei diesen 300 dabei ist. 


P.S.: Apropos...
http://www.polizei.niedersachsen.de/osnabrueck/dialer_os/dialerneu.htm

Neues Spiel. Neues Glück?

aber:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=129510&highlight=usbn.exe#post129510


> Aus diesem Grund werden i. d. R. alle Buchungen in dem Zusammenhang auf einen einfachen Widerspruch hin storniert. Das ist wie mit den Auslandsdialern.


 Wer nicht zahlt, zeigt nicht an und wenn nicht angezeigt wird, wird es auch schwer, den Betrug nachzuweisen. Jaja... Und ob sich die Telekom um verwertbare Beweise bemüht? Jaja... _Das ist wie mit den Auslandsdialern... _Oder mit Teleflate... Oder mit den Trojanern, die die Dialer (u.a.) des Herrn D*K* aus UK missbraucht haben... oder... war da mal was mit 090090001090? usw usf


----------



## Zeitung-Leser (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



A John schrieb:


> Was glaubst Du, wie viele Richter es noch immer gibt, die "Autodialer" für Gebrauchtwagenhändler halten?


Jedenfalls nicht die beim LG Osnabrück, Zitat aus www.on-live.de vom 17.05.06 (die übrigens am ausführlichsten berichtet): "Wegen der "technisch außerordentlich komplizierten Materie" hatte der Vorsitzende der Strafkammer für seine beiden Berufskollegen und die beiden Laienrichter Nachhilfe organisiert. Ein Fachmann hatte sie in die Welt der Computertechnologie, des Internets und vor allem der Dialer eingeführt."

Vielleicht war es ja ein Eigentor des Verteidigers, seine Zuhörer für dumm zu verkaufen.

In meinem nächsten Leben werde ich auch Verteidiger. Nur lügen ohne rot zu werden muss ich noch lernen.


----------



## A John (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Allein die Meldungen hier reichen dem geübten Auge (also denen, die sich klar machen, wie wenige Beschwerden hier landen) durchaus aus, um zu erkennen, dass 300 Betroffene wirklich nur die Spitze des Eisbergs sind.


Womit wir bei den Tücken des Formalrechtes sind.
Das verlangt nämlich für die Bewertung der Schuld den unwiderlegbaren Beweis für *jeden einzelnen Fall*. Das dürfte selbst bei den 300 "greifbaren" Opfern schwierig sein.
Es ist der häufigste Grund, warum große Betrugsverfahren mit tausenden Opfern fast immer mit einem faulen Deal im Hinterzimmer vermauschelt werden.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,39150044,00.htm?h
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82634



> Im Prozess um einen Millionenbetrug mit Internet-Sex-Seiten hat ein Angeklagter am Landgericht Osnabrück seine Tat bedauert. Er habe beim Entwickeln der illegalen Einwahlprogramme völlig in einer virtuellen Welt gelebt, sagte der 35-Jährige in seinem Schlusswort. "Ich hatte nicht vor Augen, dass reale Menschen vor dem Computer saßen."


 Wahrscheinlich hat er dann auch geglaubt, das viele Geld sei nur Spielgeld gewesen... Da sind unsere "russischen" Freunde irgendwie ehrlicher (die, die mit dem Bild einer Person werben, die völlig fassungslos und entsetzt eine Telefonrechnung in der Hand hält - drunter steht dann "deren Rechnung ist dein Geld")(@TSCoreNinja: weisst du noch, welche Firma das war? Waren das nicht Krab und Som?)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (15 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Das waren die echten Euros von AlexXXXX:


----------



## Nichtversteher (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Verteidiger im Osnabrücker Dialer-Prozess fordert Freispruch
und
Angeklagter im Autodialer-Prozess bedauert Millionenbetrug

Berichten die da vom gleichen Prozess?


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82811


> *Haftstrafen im Osnabrücker Dialer-Prozess*
> Im bislang größten Prozess um Internetkriminalität in Deutschland hat das Osnabrücker Landgericht am Mittwoch Gefängnisstrafen verhängt. Einer von zwei noch verbliebenen Angeklagten in dem Prozess um illegale Internet-Einwahlprogramme wurde wegen bandenmäßigen Betrugs und Computerbetrugs zu vier Jahren Haft, ein weiterer Angeklagter zu drei Jahren und drei Monaten Gefängnis verurteilt. Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte sechs Jahre beziehungsweise viereinhalb Jahre Gefängnis gefordert. ...


----------



## bauernfänger (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Gut gemacht, Thor.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Ok, sowohl die Verteidigung als auch die Anklage waren unzufrieden - aber gerade diese Unzufriedenheit der Anklage muss man IMHO ausdrücklich lobend erwähnen. In Hamburg beim "großen Dänen" wurde ein ganz anderes Ergebnis vom zuständigen StA als "Erfolg" verkauft bei einer (aus meiner Sicht) wesentlich besseren Ausgangslage der Anklage. Ob das jetzt das vom OStA gewünschte "klare Signal" ist, dass sich Kriminalität auch im Internet nicht lohnt - das mag in Zweifel gezogen werden. Aber zumindest war man näher dran an diesem Ziel als die Kollegen in Hamburg.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/82811


> In ersten Reaktionen zeigten sich Ankläger und Verteidiger unzufrieden
> mit dem Urteil. Während die Anwälte bemängelten, dass dieses Urteil zu weit von
> den bereits verhängten Bewährungsstrafen abweiche, ist die Strafe nach
> Ansicht der Staatsanwaltschaft zu gering. Möglicherweise werden alle Parteien
> das Urteil in einer Revision vom Bundesgerichtshof überprüfen lassen.


sieht noch nicht nach dem endgültigen Ende aus


----------



## Interessierter (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Wen es interessiert:
http://www1.ndr.de/ndr_pages_std/0,2570,OID3428496,00.html

_Urteil im Dialer-Prozess.
Mehr zu diesem Thema heute ab 19.30 Uhr im NDR Fernsehen._


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



> Nach Überzeugung des Gerichts hatten die 31 und 35 Jahre alten Angeklagten *von Juli 2002 bis September 2003 illegale Einwahlprogramme auf Pornoseiten im Internet versteckt *und damit einen Schaden von mindestens zwölf Millionen Euro verursacht. Bereits im Frühsommer waren in einem gesonderten Verfahren zwei weitere Angeklagte zu Bewährungsstrafen verurteilt worden.
> Die Verurteilten verwendeten zwar *zunächst über von ihnen gegründete Firmen legale Einwahlprogramme*. Diese seien dann aber aus Geldgier durch illegale Autodialer ersetzt worden, erklärte der Vorsitzende Richter in seiner Urteilsbegründung.





			
				mediap*/tel2net schrieb:
			
		

> tel2net offers you a sophisticated dialersystem to satisfy all the desires of a hard working webmaster.
> 
> * create your own dialer
> * determine colors, logo and desktop icon
> ...


(3/2002)

Das waren dann wohl die legalen Dialer, oder?
Hat jemand einen von denen?
(P.S.: Diese Frage hat einen ganz bestimmten Hintergrund und ist ganz ernst gemeint)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=172719#post172719


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das waren dann wohl die legalen Dialer, oder?
> Hat jemand einen von denen?http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=172719#post172719


Mir war nie einer untergekommen und in mir kamen auch nie Zweifel an der Vermutung auf, dass es gar keine legalen Dinger gegeben hatte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Also nichts zum Thema "davor"... aber genug zum Thema "danach"?
:stumm:


----------



## TSCoreNinja (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

an die juristisch gebildeten Foren-Teilnehmer: Mich würde mal interessieren, wer die Kosten der Ermittlungen trägt. Sieht das Gesetz hier eine Möglichkeit vor, die dem Steuerzahler in Form von Sachverständigengutachten, Arbeitszeit der Staatsanwaltschaft, etc entstandenen Kosten von den Verurteilten wieder zurückzuholen?


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

[offtopic]
die FTD ist aber mutig...
http://www.ftd.de/technik/medien_internet/143893.html


> Ausgetrickst: Internet-Nutzer auf Seiten wie www.s**.com könnten durch die Dialer zu teuren 0190-Nummern geleitet werden


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Mutig war B.'s Anwalt im ZDF aber auch (oder verzweifelt?):
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/6/0,3672,4206086,00.html
Revision soll eingelegt werden. Weil juristisches Neuland betreten wurde, bestehe immer die Möglichkeit, einen Freispruch zu erzielen...

Ich vermisse bei der Berichterstattung Lob für das Gericht. Wird mit einem Stapel Akten zugeschüttet und muss sich mit Computer-Fachbegriffen rumschlagen, die die meisten Bundesbürger nicht mal buchstabieren können. Woanders wurde da auch schon anders mit umgegangen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Lob wird es nur geben von denen, die wissen, wie ungewöhnlich die Leistung der Osnabrücker ist, wenn man sich den Umgang mit solchen Kriminellen ansieht, der sonst oft üblich ist (bzw. war).
Neben diesem Forum hier fallen mir da nur noch wenige Stellen ein...
Einziger Makel ist, dass nur diese eine Geschichte diesen Weg genommen hat. Andere Dinge (*nachMallorcaschau*) wurden ja trotz "Kellern voll Beweisen" eingestellt... ...andere Dialerfälle (Teleflate's Ok-Zauberer) gar nicht erst aufgegriffen. Oder?
P.S.: Äußerungen der Verteidigung in Osnabrück zu anderen Phänomenen (Stichwort: hausaufgaben.de) will ich mal erst gar nicht kommentieren :stumm:


----------



## sascha (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Wenn ich bedenke wie viel Arbeit uns die Herrschaften damals gemacht haben, hätts ruhig die doppelte Strafhöhe sein können. Andererseits doch ein schönes Signal. In Hessen (Stichwort Grußkarten-Dialer) ist die Stimmung heute sicher nicht allzu gut. Und gewisse andere Jungverdiener sollten sich jetzt auch mal ganz schnell überlegen, ob ihre Geschäftsmodelle wirklich so zukunftsträchtig sind...


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, wer die Kosten der Ermittlungen trägt. Sieht das Gesetz hier eine Möglichkeit vor....


Aber ja doch! Bei einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung trägt der Täter eigentlich immer die Kosten des Verfahrens. Siehe hierzu nochmal die Nachricht auf Heise, vorallem das Update: 


> Der Staatsanwalt hatte sechs und viereinhalb Jahre Haft gefordert und gleichzeitig einen so genannten erweiterten Verfall in Höhe von sieben Millionen Euro und 750.000 Euro beantragt.


Auch wenn das Mass nicht voll ausgeschöpft werden konnte, bleibt doch einiges "hängen" und davon werden die Prozesskosten beglichen, zumal die Geschädigten nur geringe Möglichkeiten haben, ihren Schaden über das Urteil geltend zu machen - die meisten wissen eh nicht, wie das geht und eine automatische "Entschädigung" ist nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Was mich bei der Geschichte  irritiert: haben die Knaben selber mit vorgehaltener Pistole 
 oder per Anwälten die Sore einkassiert oder gab/gibt  es da nicht ein bekanntes Telekomunternehmen,
 das die Aufgabe  des Eintreibens mit nicht ganz uneigennützigen Motiven und  zum Teil rüden 
Methoden  übernommen hatte? Was ist eigentlich mit diesem Anteil an der Beute?
Seltsam dass über diesen Aspekt mit keiner  einzigen Silbe berichtet wird


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Das gehört zu den Fragen, die ich auch gerne noch stellen würde... Vielleicht liest das ja jemand, der Antworten geben kann (bin auch mit privaten Antworten zufrieden).

Noch was: Wie kamen die Leute eigentlich auf deren Seiten? Das waren doch meines Wissens nicht Banner auf hoch frequentierten Portalen im "freien Netz", oder? (wie z.B. bei den Dänen)

Hat man das "Petrus-Prinzip" benützt?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=41124#post41124

Wohl auch nicht...

Hat man traffic gekauft? Wenn ja: wo? Was wussten die Verkäufer des Traffics? Wurde irgendwie nachgeholfen, um die user auf die Seiten zu locken? Wenn ja: wie?

Immerhin war ja ein bekannter (Exit-)Traffichändler beteiligt. Hat man das näher angeschaut? Dass derselbe Traffichändler in einem niederländischen Forum zitiert wurde, wegen links zu Crosskirkdialern (die in NL großes Aufsehen erregt hatten im Zusammenhang mit Bel-Call Gibraltar), wäre auh noch so ein Thema.

Nun ja. Was nützt es, Fragen zu haben, wenn man keine Antworten erhalten wird? Bei Magenta und in Heppenheim dürften jedenfalls nicht unerhebliche Beuteteile versickert sein. Man sprach ja hier auch von den "Unschuldslämmern".

Dann wäre da auch noch jene Sache mit den Vergleichen, die in Osnabrück seitens der Anwälte angeführt worden sein sollen. Was denn schlimmer sei: Autodialer auf XXX-Seiten oder Dialer auf Kinderseiten (die ja größtenteils auch nicht legal waren, was die unglaubliche Anzahl von Deregistrierungen zeigte)

Ach was, Weihnachten steht vor der Tür. Und ganz ohne dayly Grusskartendialer. Richtig geruhsam. Auch auf Mallorca in den Segelschulen der Dänen und auf den Fincas, die da so rumstehen, gut geeignet zum Aushecken der nächsten Pläne...


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bei Magenta und in Heppenheim dürften jedenfalls
> nicht unerhebliche Beuteteile versickert sein. Man sprach ja hier auch von den
> "Unschuldslämmern"..


genau, die sind die eigentlichen Leidtragenden, da sie  gegen ihren Willen und  
völlig ahnungslos in tausende von Betrügereien reingezogen wurden.
Da dadurch ihr exzellenter  Ruf beschädigt wurde, steht ihnen  dieser
 Beuteanteil als angemessene Entschädigung zu


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Mal wieder am ausführlichsten in der ON: 

 Nach der Haft warten die Millionen
_"Ein Revision ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche." Mit diesen Worten kommentierte ein Rechtsanwalt das vom Landgericht gesprochene Urteil gegen seinen Mandanten im bisher größten Prozess wegen gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Computerbetruges in Deutschland._
...
_Dass die verurteilten Täter ihre Beute behalten dürfen, bedauerte der Vorsitzende des Landgerichts. Die Kammer konnte angesichts der noch gültigen Rechtslage den, von der Staatanwaltschaft geforderten, "erweiterten Verfall" von 7,55 Mio. Euro nicht anordnen._ 

Wenn das man nicht wieder ein Eigentor wird. Für das nächste Urteil gilt eine neue Rechtslage beim Verfall...


----------



## christianmicha (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das gehört zu den Fragen, die ich auch gerne noch stellen würde...



 ...das frage ich mich und Euch auch!
  Z.B. das Thema Rechtsanwälte. Ungeordnet ein paar Fragen:
  Hätten die nicht dem Gericht Klarnamen-Listen von Geschädigten, die sie bedroht und eingeschüchtert haben, geben können? Oder ist das Gericht gar nicht auf eine solche Idee gekommen?
  Die feinen Herren Rechtsanwälte haben mit ihren Inkassofirmen saftig mitverdient! Gemeinschaftlich begangener Betrug? Geldwäsche? Hehlerei?
  Offenbar haben Rechtsanwälte Narrenfreiheit und stehen völlig außerhalb des deutschen Rechtssystems. Gehört zu den rechtsanwaltlichen Berufsrechten auch, an eindeutig und rechtzeitig erkennbaren Betrugsstraftaten mitzuverdienen?...
  Wer waren z.B. die Inkasso-Anwälte von teenxxx und Qdial, kennt jemand die Namen??
  Fragen über Fragen!
  :roll:


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



christianmicha schrieb:


> Wer waren z.B. die Inkasso-Anwälte von teenxxx und Qdial, kennt jemand die Namen?


So richtig hatte das Inkasso nur in wenigen Fällen funktioniert, da das das von der T-Com war. Neulich erst wurde doch einer hier aus dem Forum vor Gericht gezerrt, wegen nicht erfolgter Zahlung zum tennxxx-Betrug.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Reducal schrieb:


> So richtig hatte das Inkasso nur in wenigen Fällen funktioniert, da das das von der T-Com war. Neulich erst wurde doch einer hier aus dem Forum vor Gericht gezerrt, wegen nicht erfolgter Zahlung zum tennxxx-Betrug.


Das war aber nicht das hier, oder?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=41892&highlight=liquid
wenn, dann das:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=169941#post169941


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Letzteres, war nur im Silvestertaumel zu faul zum suchen.


----------



## christianmicha (6 Januar 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



christianmicha schrieb:


> ...das frage ich mich und Euch auch!
> Z.B. das Thema Rechtsanwälte. Ungeordnet ein paar Fragen:
> Hätten die nicht dem Gericht Klarnamen-Listen von Geschädigten, die sie bedroht und eingeschüchtert haben, geben können? Oder ist das Gericht gar nicht auf eine solche Idee gekommen?
> Die feinen Herren Rechtsanwälte haben mit ihren Inkassofirmen saftig mitverdient! Gemeinschaftlich begangener Betrug? Geldwäsche? Hehlerei?
> ...



Merkwürdig! Offenbar doch ein „heißes Eisen“?  Peinliche Fragen?
Nicht einmal vom „Quell der Weisheit“ ein Statement?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Wenn Du einem Rechtsanwalt aktives Wissen darüber nachweisen könntest, könnte man Deine Klage sicher auf gute Füsse stellen. Das Wissen, dass eine Interpretation der Wahrheit die wahrscheinlichst denkbare Wahrheit ist (dass es eben den Rechtsanwälten und der Telekom, genauso wie all den anderen Firmen sehr wohl hätte klar sein können, was passiert ist), ist nicht ausreichend für eine Behauptung, dass es so ist, die - auch noch nachweisbar - Grundlage einer (An-)Klage sein könnte.
Zu kompliziert? Auf Deutsch: Ich stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, dass man Fragen stellen könnte, fürchte aber, dass man keine Antworten bekommen würde, die den Aufwand des Fragens rechtfertigen würden. Die Antworten, die man bekommt, wenn man 1 und 1 zusammen zählt, für die braucht man keine weiteren Fragen mehr stellen.
Besser?


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Januar 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



christianmicha schrieb:


> Merkwürdig! Offenbar doch ein „heißes Eisen“?  Peinliche Fragen?
> Nicht einmal vom „Quell der Weisheit“ ein Statement?


Falls ich gerufen sein sollte - du hast Recht. Nicht einmal von mir ein größeres Statement. 
Nur soviel: Es gibt Berufsregeln, die von den Kammern überwacht werden. Und (auch für Anwälte natürlich) Strafregeln, die staatlich überwacht werden.
Was nicht korrekt scheint, mag überprüft werden. Ansonsten: Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter.


----------



## christianmicha (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Falls ich gerufen sein sollte - du hast Recht.


...is schon OK!
Ich meinte (auch)::roll:  "Der Jurist"...


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



christianmicha schrieb:


> ...is schon OK!
> Ich meinte (auch)::roll:  "Der Jurist"...


Ich springe nicht über jedes Stöckchen, das da einer hält.


----------



## Interessierter (15 Januar 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83736


> Bundesgerichtshof überprüft Urteile im Osnabrücker Dialer-Prozess
> Trotz zweier Urteile kurz vor Weihnachten ist der Osnabrücker Autodialer-Prozess um illegale Einwahlprogramme noch nicht zu Ende. Sowohl die Staatsanwaltschaft als auch die Verurteilten hätten einen Antrag auf Revision beim Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) gestellt, sagte ein Sprecher des Landgerichts Osnabrück am Montag. Damit überprüft das höchste deutsche Gericht die gegen zwei 31 und 35 Jahre alten Männer verhängten Urteile, die auf vier Jahre sowie auf drei Jahre und drei Monate Haft lauten. Der Prozess gilt als der bisher größte in Sachen Internetkriminalität in Deutschland.


man glaubt es kaum, sogar der BGH wird eingeschaltet...


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Interessierter schrieb:


> man glaubt es kaum, sogar der BGH wird eingeschaltet...


Warum auch nicht - jeder hat im Rechtsstaat die Möglichkeit, den Rechtsweg auszuschöpfen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Dass der BGH das Urteil überprüfen solle, das war ja wohl das einzige Thema, wo sich Staatsanwaltschaft und Verteidiger einig waren. Noch so ein fundamentaler Unterschied zum "Dänendeal" der Hamburger :stumm:


----------



## dvill (2 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Jetzt versuchen es auch die Essener.


> Wegen systematischer Irreführung von Internetkunden müssen sich seit Freitag zwei Geschäftsleute aus Essen und Solingen vor dem Essener Landgericht verantworten. Die Staatsanwaltschaft wirft ihnen vor, falsche Virenwarnungen verschickt und die ahnungslosen Adressaten anschließend zur Dialer-Installierung verführt zu haben. War der Vorgang abgeschlossen, wurde die Internetverbindung über teure 0190-Nummern hergestellt. Ihr Gewinn soll sich auf knapp 2 Millionen Euro belaufen. Die Angeklagten schweigen zu den Vorwürfen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Ein interessanter Text 





> Nach Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft tauchte auf den Computerbildschirmen der Internetkunden zum Beispiel folgender Text auf: "Nachricht von Systemsteuerung: Achtung! Ihr Computer ist möglicherweise von einem Virus befallen."



google "Nachricht von Systemsteuerung" "möglicherweise von einem Virus befallen" führt aber nicht unbedingt nach Solingen. Hmm.


> die seite verlangt dann die annahme eines zertifikats der "IBS *** *** ***g AG"... na, und da hab ich das ganze abgebrochen.


. Ob damit die schweizerische Firma gemeint ist, die inzwischen ihren Namen geändert hat und Teil eines "internationalen Firmenverbundes" ist?


----------



## Der Jurist (2 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



dvill schrieb:


> Jetzt versuchen es auch die Essener.


Ich finde das gut. Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie gelacht wurde, als ich den Einsatz von Dialern als Betrug wertete. 
Heute Abend: Rotwein und zwar vom guten. Ob die StA auch weiterdenkt, etwa an Geldwäsche?


----------



## dvill (2 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Ob die StA auch weiterdenkt, etwa an Geldwäsche?


Oder daran, wo die Einwahltechnik stand, und wie die Gelder geflossen sind. *träum*


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/recht/73482/


> Auf den Computerbildschirmen der Internetkunden tauchte, nach Ermittlungen der Staatsanwaltschaft, *beispielsweise *folgender Text auf: „Nachricht von Systemsteuerung: Achtung! Ihr Computer ist möglicherweise von einem Virus befallen.“ Darauf folgte eine Internet-Adresse unter der das vermeintliche Problem gelöst werden könne.


Vielleicht steckt da ja doch mehr dahinter...


> Die Angeklagten sollen für den angeblichen Betrug in Solingen extra eine Firma gegründet haben. Die Essener Staatsanwaltschaft geht trotz nur 33 aufgelisteten Fällen in der Anklageschrift von einem weitaus größeren Umfang aus. Die angeblich hohen Geldeingänge bilden das Hauptindiz dafür. Aus diesem Grund schätzt die Staatsanwaltschaft die Zahl der Geschädigten auf mehrere Tausend.


 Haben wir hier nicht einen eifrigen und für die richtigen Fragen bestens präparierten Redakteur, der sicher gerne mal die Presseabteilung interviewt? 

Spam mit Nachrichtendienst gab's ja schon länger:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/31640

Mit Dialern schon hier:
Dezember 2002 (!)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=7220&highlight=nachrichtendienst#post7220

Wenn diese ganzen Sachen *nicht* das Thema sind, stellt sich für mich die Frage, *warum nicht?*
*Falls* es aber um das (oder etwas Sachlich vergleichbares) geht, dürfte die angegebene Schadenssumme *erheblich nach oben zu korrigieren sein*. Oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (4 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Mit Dialern schon hier:
> Dezember 2002 (!)
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=7220&highlight=nachrichtendienst#post7220


Fast fünf Jahre haben Ermittler und  Justiz dafür gebraucht, um es in den Gerichtsaal zu bringen?
Was Dialer sind, wissen ja bald  nur noch EDV-Grufties...


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Fast fünf Jahre haben Ermittler und  Justiz dafür gebraucht, um es in den Gerichtsaal zu bringen?


Dafür landete es aber letztendlich in trockenen Tüchern. Was in den Jahren den Beschuldigten so alles wiederfahren war, steht natürlich kaum in den Pressemeldungen. Das geht über Aufspürung von Konten im in- und Ausland, Gewinnabschöpfung (Haus, Hof, Porsche weg) bis zur längeren Untersuchungshaft. Was willst du mehr? Dann nämlich erst kommend die Einwendungen der Täter und deren Anwälte zum Tragen. Alles muss doppelt und dreifach geprüft werden und dann sind obendrein EDV-Sachverständige am Werk, bis eine Anklage in allen Punkten gerichtsverwertbar steht.


----------



## sascha (5 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Und trotzdem wirkt sich Dauer des Ermittlungsverfahrens meist noch strafmildernd aus.


----------



## Der Jurist (5 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



sascha schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wirkt sich Dauer des Ermittlungsverfahrens meist noch strafmildernd aus.


Das ist aber als Preis für einen Rechtsstaat zu zahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Reducal schrieb:


> Was in den Jahren den Beschuldigten so alles
> wiederfahren war, steht natürlich kaum in den Pressemeldungen.


Wenn den Knaben wirklich so schröckliches widerfahren ist, wäre das nur ein 
 gerechter Ausgleich dafür, was sie tausenden angetan haben. Die Opfer 
sehen sowieso in die Röhre. Wielange könnten wir wohl noch mit Prozessen 
rechnen, wenn nicht  durch klare Vorschriften den unseriösen Dialern der Hals 
rumgedreht worden wäre...


----------



## dvill (10 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Das Urteil in Essen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/86509


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



> Die 17. Strafkammer hat die beiden 22 und 31 Jahre alten Angeklagten zu jeweils _zwei Jahren Haft auf Bewährung verurteilt_.


[edit]
ach was soll's. Das eine ist typisch deutsche Justiz, das andere typisch heise. Zwei Dinge, die man nicht ändern wollen muss (heise) und nicht ändern kann (Justiz)

P.S.: Gibt es da eigentlich jetzt ein Standardurteil "2 Jahre auf Bewährung", egal ob der Schaden bei über 4 Mio liegt (Hamburg) oder bei 2 Mio? (Essen). Wenn man den persönlichen Hintergrund des in Hamburg verurteilten Dänen betrachtet, erscheint mir die Strafe hier in Essen im direkten Vergleich als *deutlich zu hart*


----------



## Captain Picard (10 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> P.S.: Gibt es da eigentlich jetzt ein Standardurteil "2 Jahre auf Bewährung",


Du  übersiehst  den Resozialisierungaspekt: Schließlich warten mit  IP-Billing 
neue Aufgaben für hochqualifizierte Webprogrammierer...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 März 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Du  übersiehst  den Resozialisierungaspekt: Schließlich warten mit  IP-Billing  neue Aufgaben für hochqualifizierte Webprogrammierer...


Ich vergesse doch immer wieder die volkswirtschaftliche Komponente. Die 2 Millionen waren quasi eine "Start-up-Hilfe", unbürokratisch eingezogen durch die Telekom. Hmm, angesichts der Milliarden, die in diesem Land in einem Sumpf aus Mafia, Korruption und Bestechung versandeln, könnte man es doch so machen: Die Mehrwertsteuer wird von 19 auf 9% gesenkt und der Deutschlandclan bedient sich regelmässig per IP-Billing oder per reverse-billed SMS oder sonstwie. Die entsprechenden technischen Voraussetzungen könnte man als Zusatzfunktion in den Bundestrojaner integrieren. ooops, off topic, sorry...
in der Sache meinten Wissende jenseits des Kanals:


> > The defendants don't comment the reproaches
> 
> 
> I guess they will be silent now and may talk later to have a basis for negotiations with the judge...





> Die 17. Strafkammer des Essener Landgerichts hat für den Prozess zunächst noch sechs Verhandlungstage bis zum 13. April vorgesehen


 ...und dann hat man ratz fatz gedealt...?


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Hatten wir das schon? 
 Das Urteil vom Landgericht Essen in voller Länge.
In Erinnerungen schwelgend:


Der Jurist schrieb:


> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt versuchen es auch die Essener.
> ...


Ein schöner Abschluss.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*



			
				LG Essen schrieb:
			
		

> Der Geschädigten wurden hierfür insgesamt 60,44 € berechnet. Eine brauchbare Gegenleistung erhielt sie dafür nicht.


Das passt aus meiner Sicht auf alle Spielarten der Dialerei. Da könnten die Gerichte doch gleich mal weitermachen.


----------



## sascha (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Leitsatz:



> Wer Meldungen über den Windows-Nachrichtendienst an Internetnutzer versendet, die diesen suggerieren, auf ihrem Computer befinde sich eine erhebliche Sicherheitslücke, um die betreffenden Nutzer dadurch zu veranlassen, der Installation eines Dialer-Einwahlprogrammes zuzustimmen, über das kostspielige Verbindungen zu Internetseiten hergestellt werden, macht sich eines Betruges nach § 263 StGB schuldig.



Schön. Noch besser gefiele mir aber die Meldung



> Wer Mails an Internetnutzer versendet, die diesen suggerieren, sie hätten einen Preis gewonnen oder jemand habe nach ihnen gesucht, um die betreffenden Nutzer dadurch zu veranlassen, Internetseiten zu besuchen, auf denen ihnen automatisiert kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften untergejubelt werden, macht sich eines (versuchten) Betruges nach § 263 StGB schuldig.



Naja, vielleicht kommt das ja auch noch. Einige Herrschaften fordern es geradezu heraus derzeit...


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2008)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Urteil im Osnabrücker Autodialer-Prozess ist rechtskräftig


> Das 2006 gefällte Urteil im Osnabrücker Autodialer-Prozess um illegale Einwahlprogramme ist rechtskräftig. Der Bundesgerichtshof habe die Revision der Angeklagten verworfen und die Staatsanwaltschaft daraufhin die ihrerseits eingelegte Revision zurückgenommen, teilte das Landgericht Osnabrück laut dpa mit.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2008)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

Hats off, Osnabrück! Und Schande über den Rest der Republik... (von Hamburg bis München  )
PS: Und trotzdem würde ich mich sehr ärgern, wenn ich einer der Verurteilten wäre - aber der Ärger darüber, dass man als eigentlich einzige "gehängt" wird, wird ja versüsst durch die Zeit danach. Wie schrieb eine Zeitung? 





> Nach der Haft warten die Millionen


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2008)

*AW: Osnabrück: Größter deutscher Dialer-Prozess geht in den Endspurt*

habs wieder gefunden
http://www.on-live.de/nachrichten_761_DEU_HTML.php?text=osnabrueck/15495196-20061224230000.xml


> Dass die verurteilten Täter ihre Beute behalten dürfen, bedauerte der Vorsitzende des Landgerichts. Die Kammer konnte angesichts der noch gültigen Rechtslage den, von der Staatanwaltschaft geforderten, "erweiterten Verfall" von 7,55 Mio. Euro nicht anordnen. Der Satz: "Straftaten dürfen sich nicht lohnen", klang vor diesem Hintergrund wie ein frommer Weihnachtswunsch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 September 2015)

http://www.noz.de/lokales/osnabrueck/artikel/614841/dreijahrige-freiheitsstrafe-fur-internetbetruger


----------



## Der Jurist (12 September 2015)

Nett. Gewerbsmäßiger Betrug. Damit liegt eine Vortat für Geldwäsche vor. Hab ich immer schon gesagt.


----------

